# View from your window



## squirrelfood (Mar 29, 2014)

Small farm, surrounded by timber, so I see a lot of trees; some serious rocky hills, and, of course, several horses. Today, I also see a LOT of rain!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

my backyard


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

I'll bite. Here's the TX property.

Back pasture








Front pasture








Winter








Spring haha








I would put some up of the NM property....but I don't have any good ones


----------



## myhorseisthebest (Dec 4, 2013)

What pretty pictures! My field and yard aren't very good looking.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LemonZeus (Oct 6, 2013)

A picture taken out my front window :shock:

Creepy cat eyes! I'll have to get one when it's light out


----------



## bitinsane (Jun 5, 2013)

Here's my view lol I'm going to ask my landlord if I can get a mini to put in my back yard so I don't have to mow :lol:


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

The view from the window isn't that interesting, the view from the sky though










that is more interesting.

Ah, a summer view from our window










From November to March it usually looks like this


----------



## CrossCountry (May 18, 2013)

Here's mine! Our 9 acre pasture and fence. I will have to get a photo with the barn in it tomorrow.


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

Nothing fancy here, but it's home for us and all our critters.


----------



## rbarlo32 (Aug 9, 2010)

This is the photo that wouldn't up load the first time.
Ya know I'm well jealous you guys all have trees some times I almost forget what they look like


----------



## squirrelfood (Mar 29, 2014)




----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

rbarlo32 said:


> Ya know I'm well jealous you guys all have trees some times I almost forget what they look like


My husband come from Orkney, we lived there for a while, same sort of views as you have there.


----------



## kiltsrhott (Mar 11, 2012)

Here's the view from my deck. Sorry about all the power lines! All the lines come in on this corner of the house.










Here are some photos from around the farm. I don't live at the farm where my horses live. It's about a 10 minute drive away.














































Add:
This is a shot my husband took of the river. This was taken from an overlook in a nearby park.


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

I'm so jealous of everyone's pictures xD Sure beats the heck out of my house in the 'burbs.

kiltsrhott--I love the pictures of the horsies playing :> I can't think of a better view.


----------



## Wild Heart (Oct 4, 2010)

Beautiful views everyone!
Like Zexious, I also live in the 'burbs. But, I can see the mountains from my second story window.


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

Zexious said:


> I'm so jealous of everyone's pictures xD Sure beats the heck out of my house in the 'burbs.


Around here, after you're done with the evening chores, you grab a cool drink, sit out on the deck, and watch the daily trek of the deer across the fields instead of the television.


----------



## whisperbaby22 (Jan 25, 2013)

My view when I'm washing dishes. The barrel out there is a rain barrel that I use for watering my fruit trees, just drag it to the next soaker hose, fill it up and it waters for about 4 hours. No need to worry about turning hoses off, or timers, it has really been a time saver and water saver for me.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

The view through my window this afternoon was beautiful


----------



## rbarlo32 (Aug 9, 2010)

Love the view golden horse, what a lovely head that horse has


----------



## Cordillera Cowboy (Jun 6, 2014)

Sunrise over the Sierra Madre Mountains and the Cagayan Valley as seen from our place in the foothills of the Cordillera Mountains.


----------



## Cordillera Cowboy (Jun 6, 2014)

Same place, slightly different angle. These clouds will be raining on us in about an hour.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

rbarlo32 said:


> Love the view golden horse, what a lovely head that horse has


Thank you, I think she is pretty as well


----------



## Cordillera Cowboy (Jun 6, 2014)

Our little house. This is the first structure we've put on our ranch. It is a relocated Native house from the Ifugau region. We'll stay here while our modern house is being built nearby. Then it will become a guest cottage.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

This is from the winter, but just add in green grass and you have the summer. Deer always in my yard, my dogs trying to chase them out, can't though, these deer chase back.


----------



## whisperbaby22 (Jan 25, 2013)

Cordillera Cowboy did you put a separate roof on that house or did it come that way. Is it metal?


----------



## Sony (May 10, 2014)

Pics from my windows:

Back door window.. my daily ride and my hubby's beater:



Front door- front yard and neighbor's falling down barn:



Side window-the boys:



And as I was uploading, I saw this and took the pic from my couch with my laptop on my lap.


----------



## Missy May (Feb 18, 2012)

Sunrise from my patio. No trees - those are wisteria branches. And unlike the Scottish poster, I am _glad _there are no trees, but I'd rather be wherever their pics were taken.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Since my house is in the middle of the town and the yard is kinda blah and nasty, here's the view from my parents' back porch...kinda. This is what it used to be (out beyond the fenceline). Now there's a 125 acre solar plant out their back gate and their view is irreparably spoiled. :-(


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

^Beautiful!

Glad this thread got resurrected xD I like your cow :> What is his name?


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Zexious said:


> ^Beautiful!
> 
> Glad this thread got resurrected xD I like your cow :> What is his name?


The dog is mine, not the cow. :lol:

The land behind my parents' house belongs to a family who has owned it for pretty much as long as Prescott has been around. They used to run beef cattle on it and lease it out to other beef cattle ranchers for grazing.


----------



## Cordillera Cowboy (Jun 6, 2014)

whisperbaby22 said:


> Cordillera Cowboy did you put a separate roof on that house or did it come that way. Is it metal?


When we purchased it, the house had a rusty, typhoon damaged tin roof on it. When we relocated it to our place we put new tin on it. The covered "porch" is original to the structure. It also has new tin on it.


----------



## Roman (Jun 13, 2014)

I have two windows in my room. One lets you see the pool and the line of pine trees behind it. The other window has a better view.

I can see the backyard, barn, pasture, pond, hayfield, and woods. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Missy May (Feb 18, 2012)

waresbear said:


> This is from the winter, but just add in green grass and you have the summer. Deer always in my yard, my dogs trying to chase them out, can't though, these deer chase back.
> View attachment 470602


I love this photo. The look on the deer's face is classic! It reminds me of the Disney movie (Lady and the Tramp? can't remember) where the high class lady dog dismisses an unwanted admirer and says, "get away from me, you little fur ball". Amazing the deer chase back! We have a lot of deer. They never came around when our old dog was still w us, but now I see their tracks all the time, but I rarely see them.


----------



## Missy May (Feb 18, 2012)

My "other home", Smokies, NC. No house, so no windows.  I appreciate wild ferns, so that is what I snap photos of when I am on my NC property.


----------



## rbarlo32 (Aug 9, 2010)

Missy May when you haven't seen a proper tree in nearly 8 years you kind of miss them. I'm loving everyone's views it is nice to see different parts of the world. 

ps I'm English I juts happen to live in Scotland.


----------



## Koolio (Apr 7, 2010)

Here is my view out my bedroom window.









And out the kitchen window.









This one is out the living room window facing our front drive last winter.









Lastly, a winter sunset over our property.


----------

